# Blood Pressure - What to do!



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok my Test E course is only 4 weeks in and causing me high BP.

Now do I come off or do I get some meds to control it and carry on?

Ive been eating celery and its defo helped. I know some guys use beta blockers to control it on cycle. Is this dangerous?

I want to stay on if I can.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

whats your blood pressure readings


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Telling us your readings would help, there are some natural supps that can help, although none do for me and I use an ace inhibitor, not a beta blocker....

Enalipril is what I use, but as I said your readings would help....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hawthorn berry and Celery seed extract supplements will help a bit mate.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

154/76 but at night i think its higher as my heart really pounds. going to buy a monitor tomorrow so can check it more often.

Where can I buy the Enalipril ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Allday chemist


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

you cant go off one reading , i have just mysrlf got a monitor been checking it daily for last week mine is hovering at around 138/78 think this is not optimal but its in normal range


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know mate.

If I go docs is it best to mention aas?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> I know mate.
> 
> If I go docs is it best to mention aas?


Just buy your own monitor if you havent got one....

Tell your doc your on AAS and he will just tell you to come off, they won't give you meds for it so pointless telling them


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok. Is it safe to take meds for blood pressure whilst on aas?

Will the bp drop once you come off?

Is it best to self medicate then or go docs and lie about it?

Ordering a monitor tomorrow.

Allday chemist not in stock of enapiril


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

bigD29 said:


> 154/76 but at night i think its higher as my heart really pounds. going to buy a monitor tomorrow so can check it more often.
> 
> Where can I buy the Enalipril ?


To be fair thats not even that high. As said, just keep an eye on it, taking readings throughout the day.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Get it taken by a professional.

I've used a few different blood pressure monitors, some said I was ok, some crazy high on cycle.

Last year was on a gram of test, and 800 deca, testing at home I was 190/110!! and was freaking the fcuk out. Got tested at docs, was 125/75......panic over.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dezw said:


> Get it taken by a professional.
> 
> *I've used a few different blood pressure monitors*, some said I was ok, some crazy high on cycle.
> 
> Last year was on a gram of test, and 800 deca, testing at home I was 190/110!! and was freaking the fcuk out. Got tested at docs, was 125/75......panic over.


All of which must of been sh1t, mine gives the same reading as the docs, I even took my monitor with me to the surgery and compared..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Ok. Is it safe to take meds for blood pressure whilst on aas? *Yes, enalipril is good because it won't lower it below normal*
> 
> Will the bp drop once you come off? *Yes *
> 
> ...


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> All of which must of been sh1t, mine gives the same reading as the docs, I even took my monitor with me to the surgery and compared..


they can be a bit temperemental i bought a relatively expensive monitor £35 it says its medically approved bought it from a pharmacy who recommended that model , it seems when i take a reading the first reading then do one 10 minutes later the first reading is higher its done this every day for last week .


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheers mate.

BTW Hotdog what monitor have you got?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

big vin said:


> they can be a bit temperemental i bought a relatively expensive monitor £35 it says its medically approved bought it from a pharmacy who recommended that model , it seems when i take a reading the first reading then do one 10 minutes later the first reading is higher its done this every day for last week .


That's why you should take it at the same time ED, of course readings will differ slightly!!

What brand monitor was it?, Omron are decent


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bigD29 said:


> 154/76 but at night i think its higher as my heart really pounds. going to buy a monitor tomorrow so can check it more often.
> 
> Where can I buy the Enalipril ?


Your heart pounding is not relevant to your BP and with that reading you don't need BP meds, you are high normal.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> BTW Hotdog what monitor have you got?


This one, http://www.medisave.co.uk/omron-m6-comfort-blood-pressure-monitor-p-8326.html can get cheaper ones, just make sure you get correct size cuff


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

big vin said:


> they can be a bit temperemental i bought a relatively expensive monitor £35 it says its medically approved bought it from a pharmacy who recommended that model , it seems when i take a reading the first reading then do one 10 minutes later the *first reading is higher* its done this every day for last week .


It quite often can be higher with the first reading, the probable cause is anxiety. Home BP m/c's are pretty accurate, although do overestimate purposely.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's why you should take it at the same time ED, of course readings will differ slightly!!
> 
> What brand monitor was it?, Omron are decent


this is the one i got

A&D UA-767 PLUS30 UPPER ARM AUTO BLOOD PRESSURE MONITOR *Clinically validated*


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I cant comment on the effect of ASS and high blood pressure...or what to do or take to lower it..

Do you know what your blood pressure was before you started your course? was it possible it was high to start with?

Not saying you have, but i got into a rut where i didnt do any CV in the fear of losing size !

I think as a result my blood pressure was always slightly high on the systolic reading..

I found that really pushing my CV in the direction of fitness and out of the range of fat burning/muscle preservation really helped get it down.. I was going out and hammering various 10mile routes on my mountain bike.. each time i did it i would try and beat last weeks time. I am only doing this once a week mind you..

I've been out of action for a couple of weeks due a knee injurie, 3 anesthetics and key hole surgerys in one week has messed it right up so i'll have to start again!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't sweat it if your BP rises a bit on cycle, it's to be expected. There's no need to dive on the BP meds for the sake of a 12 week cycle.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't agree with this. It made me feel like ****! You obviously have not had the same as me.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

BP is dependent upon many things like age size genetics medical history ftness levels and foods we eat, the readings you give are within the normal to slightly elevated levels taking into account all of the pre mentioned (except foods as this I clearly do not understand or indeed family history)

prunes, melon, avocado,blueberries (superb), raspberries, strawberries, grapefruit, lime lemon,most dark green veggies,tomatoes, carrots,celery , dark chocolate 75% or more coco solids, papaya is reduces blood pressure. Coriander and fenugreek leaves, garlic, poppy seeds and fish oil also lower blood pressure. Taking one tablespoon of honey with two tablespoons of onion juice and a tablespoon of cumin powder is cited as an effective natural remedy for high blood pressure.Olives, stevia , cinnamon,hawthorn, nutmeg, cardomen, valerian,flaxseed all work to lower BP

If you take alcohol it reduces the effect of most meds for high BP, as does tobacco.

Good luck

I would recommend omron for most health monitoring equipment

Kaza


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

the manual blood pressure measuring instrument is way more accurate than these digital cheap meters.. i recommend you should buy one of these or else go and see the ones which doctors normally use..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

moreplates said:


> the manual blood pressure measuring instrument is way more accurate than these digital cheap meters.. i recommend you should buy one of these or else go and see the ones which doctors normally use..


Using the manual method is more accurate, providing the BP is taken correctly. The measurement algorhythm in these 'digital cheap meters' is very reliable.

However, they do tend to overestimate by about 7% or so. The digital BP m/c's are used extensively throughout the NHS.


----------



## maggie (Apr 30, 2012)

Grapefruit tends to lower blood pressure. At least one a day.


----------

